# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  mini II Back side coater

## Kevin Howtopat

anyone know where I could sell a used mini II backside coater that needs rebuilding?

----------


## Quince

I'd start here:

http://usedlabs.com/

----------


## Optitech USA

Give us a call, we may take it.

----------

